# The Beatitudes from a Reformed Perspective



## carlgobelman

In the Beatitudes (Matthew 5:3-12), we see the following...



> 3 "Blessed are the poor in spirit, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
> 
> 4"Blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted.
> 
> 5"Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the earth.
> 
> 6"Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be satisfied.
> 
> 7"Blessed are the merciful, for they shall receive mercy.
> 
> 8"Blessed are the pure in heart, for they shall see God.
> 
> 9"Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall be called sons of God.
> 
> 10 "Blessed are those who are persecuted for righteousness’ sake, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
> 
> 11 "Blessed are you when others revile you and persecute you and utter all kinds of evil against you falsely on my account. 12 Rejoice and be glad, for your reward is great in heaven, for so they persecuted the prophets who were before you.



How are these verses interpreted from a Reformed perspective, especially given the overall context of the Sermon on the Mount and the Gospel of Matthew?

The reason I ask is that my old church (I still go there with my wife) is beginning a study called "Life's Healing Choices" based on the book of the same name by John Baker and Rick Warren (of Saddleback fame). The book is a launch for the Celebrate Recovery program, and it uses the Beatitudes as their basis for their eight healing choices. The Beatitudes are considered the God's principles for a happy life. I can't help but think that this is a gross misinterpretation of this passage in an attempt to 'sanctify' yet another worldly paradigm and bring it into the church.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I always viewed the Be Attitudes as the process of Salvation and Sanctification. 

You realize you're morally bankrupt.

You mourn because of your sin.

You become meek and humble

You develope a thirst to be righteous

You become merciful realizing you deserve hell and mercy is applied

Your purity comes from being justified as the poor tax collector who cried out, "be merciful to me oh Lord", unlike the Pharisee.



> (Luk 18:11) The Pharisee stood and prayed thus with himself, God, I thank thee, that I am not as other men are, extortioners, unjust, adulterers, or even as this publican.
> 
> (Luk 18:12) I fast twice in the week, I give tithes of all that I possess.
> 
> (Luk 18:13) And the publican, standing afar off, would not lift up so much as his eyes unto heaven, but smote upon his breast, saying, God be merciful to me a sinner.
> 
> (Luk 18:14) I tell you, this man went down to his house justified rather than the other: for every one that exalteth himself shall be abased; and he that humbleth himself shall be exalted.



You become a peacemaker seeking the reconciliation of man to God in others and from man to man.

Then you also have to deal with persecution from the world.

Here is Thomas Watson's sermon on it.

http://www.iclnet.org/pub/resources/text/ipb-e/epl-10/web/watson-beatitudes.html


----------



## Peairtach

Dr D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones, deemed one of the twentieth century's greatest preachers, published a great book on this subject:-

[ame=http://www.amazon.co.uk/Studies-Sermon-Mount-Martyn-Lloyd-Jones/dp/080280036X/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1252616378&sr=1-6]Studies in the Sermon on the Mount: Amazon.co.uk: D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones: Books[/ame]



> The Beatitudes are considered the God's principles for a happy life.



What Christ considers as a happy life is very different from what our sinful nature - and even our partially sanctified nature - considers to be a happy life.


----------



## MW

Reformed commentators see the beatitudes as true characteristics of a heaven-born disciple. Each characteristic is a mark of grace. They are careful to note that these are the work of the Holy Spirit in the believer, not some self-help program.


----------



## Irish Presbyterian

It could also be said that Jesus, as the Covenant Mediator, is dispensing the Covenant blessings (as well as in Matthew 23 the curses) that are found in Deuteronomy. In this case Jesus is not necessarily saying, "if you'll only be meek then you'll inherit the earth". It is rather more like a pronouncement, "BLESSED are the meek.." Although we don't want to say that we are not called to pursue these very attitudes, they are indicative statements that Jesus announces rather than imperatives that must be fulfilled. These things are true for the types of people mentioned (though never apart from Christ).


----------



## cih1355

What does "blessed" mean?


----------



## Irish Presbyterian

The greek work makarios that is translated blessed describes the man who is singularly favored by God and therefore in some sense happy. God blesses man, approving him in gracious condescension.


----------



## carlgobelman

Irish Presbyterian said:


> It could also be said that Jesus, as the Covenant Mediator, is dispensing the Covenant blessings (as well as in Matthew 23 the curses) that are found in Deuteronomy. In this case Jesus is not necessarily saying, "if you'll only be meek then you'll inherit the earth". It is rather more like a pronouncement, "BLESSED are the meek.." Although we don't want to say that we are not called to pursue these very attitudes, they are indicative statements that Jesus announces rather than imperatives that must be fulfilled. These things are true for the types of people mentioned (though never apart from Christ).



Of all the interpretations I've heard regarding the Sermon on the Mount in general and the Beatitudes in particular, this is the one that makes the most sense to me considering the context of Matthew's gospel and what he was trying to convey and given the historical-redemptive scope of Scripture.

As such, the use to which they're being twisted by the book, _Life's Healing Choices_, is as I said a gross misrepresentation of what that passage is trying to teach. 

This is something that really bothers me!  From a therapeutic perspective, as good as the program might be (Celebrate Recovery), it suffers from twisting Scripture to fit its therapeutic paradigm. It becomes reading into Scripture to find 'proof texts' for one's pet theory instead of reading out of Scripture to hear what the Lord actually had to say to us.


OK, I'm done...


----------



## coramdeo

carlgobelman said:


> Irish Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could also be said that Jesus, as the Covenant Mediator, is dispensing the Covenant blessings (as well as in Matthew 23 the curses) that are found in Deuteronomy. In this case Jesus is not necessarily saying, "if you'll only be meek then you'll inherit the earth". It is rather more like a pronouncement, "BLESSED are the meek.." Although we don't want to say that we are not called to pursue these very attitudes, they are indicative statements that Jesus announces rather than imperatives that must be fulfilled. These things are true for the types of people mentioned (though never apart from Christ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of all the interpretations I've heard regarding the Sermon on the Mount in general and the Beatitudes in particular, this is the one that makes the most sense to me considering the context of Matthew's gospel and what he was trying to convey and given the historical-redemptive scope of Scripture.
> 
> As such, the use to which they're being twisted by the book, _Life's Healing Choices_, is as I said a gross misrepresentation of what that passage is trying to teach.
> 
> This is something that really bothers me!  From a therapeutic perspective, as good as the program might be (Celebrate Recovery), it suffers from twisting Scripture to fit its therapeutic paradigm. It becomes reading into Scripture to find 'proof texts' for one's pet theory instead of reading out of Scripture to hear what the Lord actually had to say to us.
> 
> 
> OK, I'm done...
Click to expand...


This is the very thing that I first heard about Rick Warren in way of criticism when his "Purpose Driven Life" first came out. n'est ce pas?


----------



## Scott1

The "Beautitudes" describe what the Kingdom of God is coming to look like in the lives of people here on earth.

It is an outward manifestation of our duties to God and duties to our fellow man being lived out as God's invisible Kingdom is established here on earth. That Kingdom does not fully come until our Lord returns, and there will be much good and evil growing side by side until that time, at least that's the way I'm understanding this more-and-more. But it is here, it is growing, and this is something of the way it looks in the lives of God's people.

Another way of describing the Beatitudes is it is a description of what the Christian life looks like, more-and-more.



> *carlgobelman*
> The reason I ask is that my old church (I still go there with my wife) is beginning a study called "Life's Healing Choices" based on the book of the same name by John Baker and Rick Warren (of Saddleback fame). The book is a launch for the Celebrate Recovery program, and it uses the Beatitudes as their basis for their eight healing choices. The Beatitudes are considered the God's principles for a happy life. I can't help but think that this is a gross misinterpretation of this passage in an attempt to 'sanctify' yet another worldly paradigm and bring it into the church.



Likely what an Arminian influenced, dispensational view with no binding Confession of doctrine will produce here is a view that it is all ultimately about the creature, not the Creator.

The study will probably have a good dose of "prosperity gospel"- health, wealth and ease, the assumption being we know as much or more than our Creator, know what to do, what we want, and it is the job of the Creator of Heaven and Earth to meet our needs, on our terms.

According to Scripture, and reformed theology, this kind of self-centered view is detestable. It is based on idolatry, rebellion and a wicked self-seeking heart and an ignorance of God's revealed will. It comes from a rotten, sinful tendency that comes from the Fall- and something for which the wrath of God will come (and came in the past, for example, in Noah's Day). 

What's so wrong about that view is that God's glory is the end, not man's subjectively determined happiness.

The beautitudes reflect true beauty- the beauty of Kingdom of a Sovereign, holy, gracious, eternal, immutable God coming amongst His people bringing evident mercy to His creation... to the end of His Honor, and His Glory!


----------



## Andres

This is very interesting you bring this up. I am not very familiar with the Celebrate Recovery program, however I know that my wife participated in some forms of it at her old church before I ever met her. My wife had some past issues in her life and the Celebrate Recovery program greatly helped her in dealing with those issues and receiving healing from our gracious Lord. 
Again, this was years before I met her so I don't know all the details of what the program consists of, but I do know that she has never mentioned any hint of that book or Rick Warren being included. Actually, my wife is very much opposed to Warren's teachings. 
Also, the church where the program was offered was The Village Church where Matt Chandler pastors. Chandler is a Reformed Baptist who has spoken at some of John Piper's conferences. I could not see Chandler using the Rick Warren literature you mentioned. 
I guess I am saying all this to say that A) either we are talking about a different Celebrate Recovery program or B) Celebrate Recovery is set-up/used differently in different congregations.


----------



## carlgobelman

Andres said:


> This is very interesting you bring this up. I am not very familiar with the Celebrate Recovery program, however I know that my wife participated in some forms of it at her old church before I ever met her. My wife had some past issues in her life and the Celebrate Recovery program greatly helped her in dealing with those issues and receiving healing from our gracious Lord.
> Again, this was years before I met her so I don't know all the details of what the program consists of, but I do know that she has never mentioned any hint of that book or Rick Warren being included. Actually, my wife is very much opposed to Warren's teachings.
> Also, the church where the program was offered was The Village Church where Matt Chandler pastors. Chandler is a Reformed Baptist who has spoken at some of John Piper's conferences. I could not see Chandler using the Rick Warren literature you mentioned.
> I guess I am saying all this to say that A) either we are talking about a different Celebrate Recovery program or B) Celebrate Recovery is set-up/used differently in different congregations.



Celebrate Recovery was started by John Baker (author of _Life's Healing Choices_) and inaugurated Saddleback (Rick Warren's church). Because of the success of CR, Warren decided to build a sermon series around the principles of CR, hence Life's Healing Choices. The book was written to present the messages of Warren and principles of CR is a format available for the masses.

I do want to say that I am not knocking CR or the good it has accomplished. The church I am in process of leaving is going to be launching CR after the church wide study is complete. I know people who have been through the program and sing its praises, so I don't want to be so bold or arrogant to deny its effects.

My major complaint is that it operates on a false premise, which premise is based on this misinterpretation of the Beatitudes. In the foreword to the book, Warren says (this is a paraphrase, but it's close), "We all have hurts, hang-ups and habits that hinder us in our lives and relationship with God, and _*Jesus came to earth to minister to those needs*_." This is straight up modern day mushy evangelicalism. It's what Michael Horton calls _moralistic, therapeutic deism_. It's the "Jesus came to fix my life" message.

While I don't deny the benefits of CR, I think in the long run it will produce 'Christians' (I put 'Christian' in quotes because there is no clear presentation of the gospel in this book) whose outlook on life is worldly (Me and my problems and my relationship with Jesus). Nothing in the NT (to my mind) corroborates this kind of ministry. Paul repeatedly says the pains in this life are nothing compared to the glory that awaits. The NT exhorts us to hope for the future, not focus in the present.

AARGH!!! I'm getting worked up just thinking about it!


----------



## Andres

carlgobelman said:


> Celebrate Recovery was started by John Baker (author of _Life's Healing Choices_) and inaugurated Saddleback (Rick Warren's church). Because of the success of CR, Warren decided to build a sermon series around the principles of CR, hence Life's Healing Choices. The book was written to present the messages of Warren and principles of CR is a format available for the masses.
> 
> I do want to say that I am not knocking CR or the good it has accomplished. The church I am in process of leaving is going to be launching CR after the church wide study is complete. I know people who have been through the program and sing its praises, so I don't want to be so bold or arrogant to deny its effects.
> 
> My major complaint is that it operates on a false premise, which premise is based on this misinterpretation of the Beatitudes. In the foreword to the book, Warren says (this is a paraphrase, but it's close), "We all have hurts, hang-ups and habits that hinder us in our lives and relationship with God, and _*Jesus came to earth to minister to those needs*_." This is straight up modern day mushy evangelicalism. It's what Michael Horton calls _moralistic, therapeutic deism_. It's the "Jesus came to fix my life" message.
> 
> While I don't deny the benefits of CR, I think in the long run it will produce 'Christians' (I put 'Christian' in quotes because there is no clear presentation of the gospel in this book) whose outlook on life is worldly (Me and my problems and my relationship with Jesus). Nothing in the NT (to my mind) corroborates this kind of ministry. Paul repeatedly says the pains in this life are nothing compared to the glory that awaits. The NT exhorts us to hope for the future, not focus in the present.
> 
> AARGH!!! I'm getting worked up just thinking about it!



I completely understand why you are getting worked up, so no need for you to apologize to me. In fact, allow me to get worked up with you as I would agree with you 100%! I will talk to my wife tonight when we both are home from work about the program and if she remembers any of the Warren material/books. Again, I know she completely opposes Warren's beliefs/ideas so that is why I am somewhat confused.


----------



## Hamalas

Why is a PCA church using Warren instead of Watson or Llyod-Jones!!! Sometimes my denomination drives me nuts. Aaaaargh!!!!


----------



## carlgobelman

Hamalas said:


> Why is a PCA church using Warren instead of Watson or Llyod-Jones!!! Sometimes my denomination drives me nuts. Aaaaargh!!!!



It's not a PCA church. I am officially a member in a non-denominational, evangelical church. Over the past 8-9 months I have been attending a local PCA church, but I still go to the old church because my wife isn't quite ready to make the switch. The non-denom church is using the Warren book. My local PCA church is very faithful to an exegetical, historical-redemptive style of preaching. They wouldn't do something like this.


----------



## Hamalas

carlgobelman said:


> Hamalas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a PCA church using Warren instead of Watson or Llyod-Jones!!! Sometimes my denomination drives me nuts. Aaaaargh!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a PCA church. I am officially a member in a non-denominational, evangelical church. Over the past 8-9 months I have been attending a local PCA church, but I still go to the old church because my wife isn't quite ready to make the switch. The non-denom church is using the Warren book. My local PCA church is very faithful to an exegetical, historical-redemptive style of preaching. They wouldn't do something like this.
Click to expand...


Thanks, that does my heart good.


----------



## Lincolnshire Paul

I don't understand what "blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be satisfied.", means, because don't many people Muslims/Atheists etc.. wish for the righteousness of God, at least in some way?


----------



## bookslover

Richard Tallach said:


> Dr D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones, deemed one of the twentieth century's greatest preachers, published a great book on this subject:-
> 
> Studies in the Sermon on the Mount: Amazon.co.uk: D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones: Books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Beatitudes are considered the God's principles for a happy life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Christ considers as a happy life is very different from what our sinful nature - and even our partially sanctified nature - considers to be a happy life.
Click to expand...


Personally, I think this book is Lloyd-Jones's masterpiece.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

Lincolnshire Paul said:


> I don't understand what "blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be satisfied.", means, because don't many people Muslims/Atheists etc.. wish for the righteousness of God, at least in some way?



Rom 3:10 as it is written: "None is righteous, no, not one; 
Rom 3:11 no one understands; *no one seeks for God*. 
Rom 3:12 All have turned aside; together they have become worthless; no one does good, not even one."

To hunger and thirst after righteousness is to have a thirst for God, and to know your own need. Unless God is calling them, and men are being given a heaven sent dissatisfaction with their unrighteousness, they do not wish for God nor his righteous kingdom. Only the redeemed really hunger for the bread of life, which can only be had on God's terms.


----------



## cih1355

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I always viewed the Be Attitudes as the process of Salvation and Sanctification.
> 
> You realize you're morally bankrupt.
> 
> You mourn because of your sin.
> 
> You become meek and humble
> 
> You develope a thirst to be righteous
> 
> You become merciful realizing you deserve hell and mercy is applied
> 
> Your purity comes from being justified as the poor tax collector who cried out, "be merciful to me oh Lord", unlike the Pharisee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Luk 18:11) The Pharisee stood and prayed thus with himself, God, I thank thee, that I am not as other men are, extortioners, unjust, adulterers, or even as this publican.
> 
> (Luk 18:12) I fast twice in the week, I give tithes of all that I possess.
> 
> (Luk 18:13) And the publican, standing afar off, would not lift up so much as his eyes unto heaven, but smote upon his breast, saying, God be merciful to me a sinner.
> 
> (Luk 18:14) I tell you, this man went down to his house justified rather than the other: for every one that exalteth himself shall be abased; and he that humbleth himself shall be exalted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You become a peacemaker seeking the reconciliation of man to God in others and from man to man.
> 
> Then you also have to deal with persecution from the world.
> 
> Here is Thomas Watson's sermon on it.
> 
> Thomas Watson, The Beatitudes
Click to expand...


I'm teaching on Matthew 5:9-10 in a 5th and 6th grade Sunday School class. Could anyone give examples of how a child can be a peacemaker?


----------

